# eeprom in diy kit seems to be empty



## charonme (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm debugging this build for a friend (the problem being there isn't anything coming out of the FV1, everything else seems to be working) and when I was testing whether the FV1 chip is dead by monitoring its communication with the eeprom I noticed there wasn't a lot of data sent, but the FV1 seemed to be working. So I took out the eeprom and hooked it up to an arduino and it's correctly recognized at address 0x50, but when I read from it it's all just FF. Is it possible the friend got the eeprom with his kit empty?


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2020)

It's possible.   Occasionally folks order FV-1 PCBs along with a blank EEPROM and I always wonder if it was intentional or not.

Can you send me your friends order # in a private message?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 3, 2020)

there probably won't be a "lot of data" you see going from the eeprom to the fv-1.  I think all of the settings are loaded when the fv-1 is powered and there would not be anything after that until the pedal is powered down and then powered on again.  that is why you need to do a power cycle if you change eeproms.  

you can also test the pedal to see if the internal programs on the FV-1 are working.  you can search for info in the forums about it.  I think all you do is short one part to ground.


----------



## charonme (Apr 4, 2020)

zgrav said:


> all of the settings are loaded when the fv-1 is powered


yes I was monitoring the communication at the beginning when it's powered on



zgrav said:


> you can also test the pedal to see if the internal programs on the FV-1 are working


ah yes I suspected that should be possible and indeed it works (shoring pin 13 to gnd, wasting about 0.33mA through R5)



Robert said:


> Can you send me your friends order # in a private message?


I told him to contact the shop he bought it from, I didn't realize he didn't buy it from pedalpcb directly


----------



## zgrav (Apr 4, 2020)

the good news is that your friend can order a custom eeprom from pedalpcb to go in that pedal!


----------



## charonme (Apr 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> Can you send me your friends order # in a private message?


I've sent you a PM


----------

